
Investigating 65c816 Interrupts - ingve
http://6502.org/tutorials/65c816interrupts.html
======
cmrdporcupine
Something that really shines about the 65xx CPUs is their excellent interrupt
responsiveness.

~~~
glhaynes
In what way do they differ from other CPUs wrt interrupts that makes them more
responsive?

~~~
spc476
The interrupt sequence saves very little CPU state, leaving that to the IRQ
handler, and the CPU doesn't appear to generate IRQ ACK signals. A linked page
([http://wilsonminesco.com/6502interrupts/index.html](http://wilsonminesco.com/6502interrupts/index.html))
has a table (at the bottom) that lists various CPUs and IRQ latency.

~~~
poseid
funny illustrations

------
poseid
interrupts in out-of-order processors were the topic of last's week coursera
comparch course
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/comparch](https://www.coursera.org/learn/comparch)
\- nice to see the discussion for a smaller machine

